# Boss excuses for 2014



## cda (Dec 21, 2013)

New excuses for the coming year,

""""To explain his long absences, Beale told agency officials -- including McCarthy -- that he was engaged in intelligence work for the CIA, either at agency headquarters or in Pakistan. At one point he claimed to be urgently needed in Pakistan because the Taliban was torturing his CIA replacement, according to Sullivan.

“Due to recent events that you have probably read about, I am in Pakistan,” he wrote McCarthy in a Dec. 18, 2010 email. “Got the call Thurs and left Fri. Hope to be back for Christmas ….Ho, ho, ho.”

http://investigations.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/12/16/21911592-climate-change-experts-fraud-was-crime-of-massive-proportion-say-feds?lite


----------



## jar546 (Dec 25, 2013)

So basically he is a pathological liar.


----------



## Kearney.200 (Dec 26, 2013)

I just tried to use it and got shoot down


----------



## jar546 (Dec 26, 2013)

Kearney.200 said:
			
		

> I just tried to use it and got shoot down


At least you tried.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm a door gunner for secret squirrel black ops missions.

I can't talk too much about it.

Brent


----------



## floydman (Dec 26, 2013)

Kind of reminds me of George from Seinfeld


----------

